# "TiVo Service Interupted" message



## BubbaJonesDawg (Aug 18, 2015)

I have searched the forums and have not found a solution.

I have several Bolts and Roamios all with cable cards on Cocks Cable in Gainesville Florida. Even though the units are dialing home to the mother ship, I am getting the message "TiVo Service Interrupted" when I hit the "Info" key on remote. The units succeeded with the TIVO Service Connection. If I hit "Guide" the programming info is there and current. Only when I hit "Info: on the remote is when I get this message. I have have gone through the first to options under "reset To Defaults" which did not correct the message. Any ideas as to what is wrong? I have "all in" service on all boxes.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I’m getting this same issue. Did you figure it out?


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

Same issue here as well.

Started with on TiVo bolt and now seeing the same issues on a TiVo Edge.

Rebooted everything...

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

mllacey said:


> Same issue here as well.
> 
> Started with on TiVo bolt and now seeing the same issues on a TiVo Edge.
> 
> ...


FYI
Incredibly Frustrated with TiVo customer support!! - getting "TiVo Service Interrupted M58" alert


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm having the same issues.

It started with my Bolt and is now seen on all 6 TiVo's in my home including 3 Bolts, 2 Edge, 1 Romaio and 1 lifetime Premier Elite.

Worked with TiVo customer service yesterday and have a case open but the wife is ready to go back to an FiOS DVR.

I'm working with TiVo the issue appears to be with the "TiVo Service Level" is being lost on the TiVo's backend.

No ETA provided on a work around or fix.


Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I recently had an issue caused by screw ups on Tivos backend. They created an extra "DUMMY TSN" tivo on my account. This caused an error in the number of allowed Tivos which they could not fix.

The solution to the problem was to create a new Tivo account and have them transfer all the Tivos to the new account. This may cure your problem as it will leave any bugs introduced in the old account behind.

I saw the Service Interrupted message once before my problems occured.

( The extra DUMMY entry is not viewable noramlly on Tivo.com account, but it can be seen by going to the My Acccount/ My support /Email a question "Tivo Serial Number" pull down will list all Tivo DVRs on your account.... including "DUMMY" entries.)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I have been without being able to record my shows for over a week now. I have spent 4 calls with customer support. Spent way too much time trying to get this fixed and it feels like they just don’t give a crap. I am beyond upset.


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

Just off the phone with them and asked them to remove the 8 inactive TiVo's from my account to see if that works.


Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

They resolved my issue!!

I had them remove all inactive TiVo's from my account (8 in all from far back as 2004) .

It took a couple of hours and after performing a network connection. One by One each of my TiVo's Service Interruped message cleared.

Hope this helps someone else.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

mllacey said:


> They resolved my issue!!
> 
> I had them remove all inactive TiVo's from my account (8 in all from far back as 2004) .
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information. I'll call now and ask them to do the same. Amazing that we have to tell them how to fix their issue.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Well I asked them to remove all inactive units from my account last night. I was told that it would all be fixed in one hour. Well it’s now the next morning. I forced another network connection and it’s still not fixed. 

I am now on 2 weeks of not being able to record anything on my TiVo’s. After 20 years of being a customer, this is the end of the line. If my units aren’t fixed within a week I’m throwing everything in the trash. I have spent hours now with customer support. I have been promised multiple times that they would have this fixed. I have never been more frustrated with any company. It’s sad what TiVo has become.


----------



## steve98124 (May 23, 2015)

shamilian said:


> The solution to the problem was to create a new Tivo account and have them transfer all the Tivos to the new account. This may cure your problem as it will leave any bugs introduced in the old account behind.
> I saw the Service Interrupted message once before my problems occured.


I was having a similar issue to those mentioned in this thread. I was seeing the M58/T58 Service interrupted message. Shamilian's post lead me to the fix to have a new account created.
In my case I have only one device (Series 4 Premier) that has been working fine for about 9 years now. Most of the threads I found out there for the M58/T58 error including support.tivo.com will point you to chasing network issues. That may be the problem some of the time but my network was working fine. My Tivo could connect and download data from Tivo but it wouldn't let me display the channel guide or record anything. If I pushed "guide" on the remote it would bring up the error message. I scratched my head for a long time trying to figure out what to try. 
I made sure it wasn't a network issue on my end by doing all the basic power resets on my equipment and verifying that it had nothing to do with the network. 
I started a chat with Tivo support and mentioned that the network was working but I read that a new account may fix the problem. I was probably lucky to have a support rep that was willing to try that. I never had an account on Tivo so I was unable to check anything related to my account. The device came new from Ebay with a hard drive upgrade and lifetime service contract. I guess the seller created an account to be able to connect the TSN with the lifetime service contract. I don't know if any of that had anything to do with the "Service interrupted" issue.
So, the support person was able to create a new account with the TSN I provided and did a password reset on the new account and I was able to get logged in and update the account info. I then did a couple of forced updates in network settings on the Tivo device and after they completed the error was gone.
Moral of the story, if you have error M58 or T58 the problem is not necessarily the network or a bad hard drive or some other unrelated problem. There might be something going on on the Tivo Account side. I have no idea why this issue occurred. Nothing happened on my side with any of my hardware that indicated a problem. I can only surmise that there was something that Tivo did that affected my account in a way that would no longer allow me to use the channel guide or be able to record.
Per the support person my TSN showed as active and from my side I could see that it was able to connect and update data. Just glad to get it fixed.

As a side note, I can see where this could be a frustrating experience. If you try to call Tivo support and you have a Series 4 premier, they won't talk to you because the device is too old. Even on chat it starts out with the automated responses. After answering a few questions it connected me to a rep who initially pointed me to the support.tivo.com page which as it turns out only had wrong answers. However, with the info that I found in this thread I was able to ask the right questions and get the help I needed. So, the support was actually very good in this case but I did have to have some good info going in.


----------

